# Getting Rid of Nasty Blackheads!!



## erikaj35 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am constantly in a struggle against my ever returning blackheads. It seems that each time that you get rid of them, more grow in their place. So what is the cause of these black invasions on our faces? Besides dirt and other junk that we are exposed to in our daily lives, we may be applying comedogenic ingredients on our face without even knowing it! You may be surprised by the following list of comedogenic ingredientsâ€¦.but they really do clog pores! So when you are buying a new product, check that it does not include these ingredients and look for the alternatives!
*Ingredients that cause blackheads, pimples and breakouts:*
*1. Cocoa Butter, ISOPROPYL MYRISTATE*
*Found In: *Moisturizers, sunscreens, massage creams and makeup
*Alternatives: *Kalaya oil, Plant oils or Vegetable Glycerine
*2. Coconut Oil, Lanolin*
*Found In: *Moisturizers, shampoos, conditioners, soaps, makeup (Basically almost in everything!!!)
*Alternatives: *Plant oils, Kalaya Oil, Vegetable Glycerine
*3. Cinnamates, Octyl Palmitate, Paba, Salicylates*
*Found In: *Most sunscreens
*Alternatives: *Zinc oxide and Titanium dioxide
*4. Petrolatum*
*Found In: *Moisturizers, balms, makeup and baby products
*Alternatives: *Beeswax, Carnauba, Candelilla and Jojoba wax
*5. Shea Butter*
*Found In: *Moisturizers, shampoos and soaps
*Alternatives: *Plant oils (except coconut), Kalaya oil, Vegetable Glycerine
*6. Paraffin*
*Found In: *Cold cream, cleansers, lip balms and makeup
*Alternatives: *Beeswax, Carnauba, Candelilla and Jojoba wax
*7. Mineral Oil*
*Found In: *Cleansers, moisturizers, makeup and other products
*Alternatives: *Plant oils, Kalaya Oil, Vegetable Glycerine
*8. D&amp;C and FD&amp;C Red Dyes*
*Found In: *Most makeup such as blushes, lipsticks, powders and foundations
*Alternatives: *Carmine, Caramel, Grapeskin Extract or Iron Oxide


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 2, 2008)

That's so odd. I used to use products with those ingredients mentioned and I don't use any of them now! Mostly trial/error cause I realized some would break me out. I still use shampoo though


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2008)

hmm, i know it doesn't clog mine.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 2, 2008)

Anything that has ''OIL'' on the ingredient list has to be bad for your skin.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 3, 2008)

Shea Butter makes my skin so purdy tho!!


----------



## Kathy (Apr 5, 2008)

There are several threads similar to this with lists of acne/blackhead causing ingredients.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ht=comedogenic

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ht=comedogenic

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ht=comedogenic


----------



## caramelqt3683 (Apr 12, 2008)

Anything I'm gonna put on my face, I make sure it says "Oil free" or "Non-comedogenic" or I won't buy it. I have oily skin, I don't need to add to the oil with more oil... And yes, its always wise to check the ingredients cuz well idk about everyone else, but I don't necessarily trust these companies' word that there's no oil or anything like that... Thanks for the list!


----------



## caramelqt3683 (Apr 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *hatenjeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not every oil im using Caudalie Purifying Concentrate and it is an oil and it actually gets impurities out of my skin You're right not all oil is bad. I saw in other posts that pure virgin coconut oil is actually good for your skin, even if you have oily skin. And surprisingly people say it doesn't break you out. I'll have to try it.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 12, 2008)

give it a try. coconut oil doesn't break me out, the tip of my nose was a bit shiny at the end of the day, but it was just as usual (i have a combo skin).


----------



## erikaj35 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not all oils are unhealthy for your skin or clog pores. In fact I use a cleansing oil often to wash my face. You just need to make sure to use oils that aren't unhealthy for your skin. This is a basic list of blackhead/pore cloggers but that doesn't mean that these ingredients will cause breakouts on every persons skin.


----------



## skinaddicted (Apr 16, 2008)

oils can actually be really good for your skin. i have been using grapeseed, jojoba, avocado and camellia oils (only 1-2 drops mixed with hydrosol) every night under or over my moisturizer and my skin has never looked better. i do not use oils derived from petroleum. seems like the myth about oils is firmly rooted. oil is actually used to combat oil. it's a weird concept to grasp but you can read more here:

Solarkat's Eco blog: Carrier Oils for specific skin types (Aromatherapy/Natural Skin Care)


----------



## Jazmina11 (May 2, 2008)

i hate my blackheads, gotta go check all my face stuff now X|


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *skinaddicted* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oils can actually be really good for your skin. i have been using grapeseed, jojoba, avocado and camellia oils (only 1-2 drops mixed with hydrosol) every night under or over my moisturizer and my skin has never looked better. i do not use oils derived from petroleum. seems like the myth about oils is firmly rooted. oil is actually used to combat oil. it's a weird concept to grasp but you can read more here:
Solarkat's Eco blog: Carrier Oils for specific skin types (Aromatherapy/Natural Skin Care)

thanks for the link, it's quite informative


----------



## BrookeG (May 6, 2008)

This is great information. It's funny that we apply products onto our face daily and usually don't even know what's in it. I guess that part of responsible skin care is knowing what we are using. From now on I'm going to start checking out the ingredients.


----------



## creoula (May 6, 2008)

Great post! For me BHA's &amp; Differin help with my blackheads. And if you can find a good facialist that does wonders too. I'm searching for a new one because the place I used to go the facialist left (&amp; of course the receptionist doesn't know where she went). Any recs for the Toronto area?thanks


----------



## sarah666 (May 10, 2008)

Surley all oils casn be bad for your skin. The only moisturizer i use is oul and im reletivly clogg free! Its interesting though.

But it makes sense that a rich moisturizing product would clogg.


----------



## Stellaria (Jun 3, 2008)

Coconut oil has long been used as a skin conditioner - yes, even on the face. It's not a clogging oil like mineral oil can be. Emu oil is another oil that is actually used to decrease skin oil production.

As far as blackheads go....has anyone tried the Microdermabrasion sponge on e-bay? eBay Store - MicroDermabrasion Cloths: MicroDermabrasion Towels, BIC Pens, MicroDermabrasion Cloth


----------



## greenground (Jun 7, 2008)

ARGHH! I wish I had read this sooner. I use whatever lotion I am currently using on my face, be it super cheap stuff or something not so cheap. Currently using vaseline brand coca-butter lotion and wow broke-out something that hasnt happened in a long time.


----------



## Asha* (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm currently using green clay as face mask, so I hope this will help to improve my skin.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 26, 2008)

it does, i've using it for some years now, and it's great.


----------



## leelee. (Jun 27, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS!

I have really stubborn blackheads all over my nose and chin and it seems like I'm getting more and more each passing day. Now I know what ingredients to stay away from.


----------



## moccah (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice list!

I do think that it also depends on your skin type weither it will clogg your skin or not

I'm allergic to oil so I can't use products with oil in it, not even the 'good' types


----------

